# 1994 toyota land cruiser



## Sea_Hunter234 (Jul 28, 2016)

Guys I need some help I'm having a hard time deciding if it's time to part with or continue to show the love to my 1994 Cruiser. 

Mileage - 121,000 (lots of life left) 
Full time 4 Wheel Drive 
Center Differential Locker
A/C & Heat Work 
After Market Radio/Speakers 
All Electronics Work 
No rips or tears in cloth seats
3rd row seats 
5 Brand New Kendra Kevlar Tires 285/75/R16
Runs and Drives Great 

What's it worth???


----------



## Moose2 (Feb 9, 2017)

all the electronics work? keep it


----------

